# opdagen



## Hans Molenslag

Krantenkop in DS vandaag:

_De koning zal niet opdagen_​
Bedoeld wordt: de koning komt niet naar de rechtbank. Het gaat over de zaak Delphine Boël, de vermoedelijke onechte dochter van Albert II.

En nu de taalvraag:
Ik zeg altijd _komen opdagen_. Althans, dat denk ik. Ik kan zo gauw geen voorbeeld verzinnen waarin ik _opdagen_ zonder _komen_ zou zeggen. Kan het überhaupt wel, _opdagen_ zonder _komen_ gebruiken, zoals hierboven?


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Mij klinkt het als foutief, _komen opdagen_ is correct. Ook omdat _De koning daagde niet op_ verleden tijd zou zijn, maar dat klinkt nòg onnatuurlijker.


----------



## Peterdg

Toch geeft van Dale online: "opdagen, daagde op, opgedaagd". Dus, als er een verleden tijd van bestaat, dan moet het ook kunnen zonder "komen", want daar moet een infinitief op volgen.


----------



## Brownpaperbag

In Vlaanderen wordt het inderdaad gebruikt!

Google


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Peterdg said:


> Toch geeft van Dale online: "opdagen, daagde op, opgedaagd". Dus, als er een verleden tijd van bestaat, dan moet het ook kunnen zonder "komen", want daar moet een infinitief op volgen.



Ja, dat is zo, maar het woord heeft meer dan één courante betekenis:

(vaak ontkennend gebruikt) op een bepaalde plaats van afspraak verschijnen
ergens onverwacht of onverhoopt verschijnen, bv. _ten laatste daagde er redding op_ (Van Dale)

in de verte zichtbaar worden, bv. _toen ik aan de horizon land zag opdagen, was ik dolgelukkig_ (ANW)
In de 2e en 3e betekenis wordt _opdagen_ niet met _komen_ gecombineerd en kan het dus in de verleden tijd staan. Alle voorbeelden van de 1e betekenis die het ANW geeft, bevatten _komen_.


----------



## ThomasK

Het kan zeker, maar positief, zonder context, klinkt het mij vreemd: _Hij daagt op_. _OPdagen_ heeft iets beperkends, denk ik, het is niet evident, waardoor dezelfde zin met een (kritisch/evaluatief) adverbium prima wordt: _hij daagde wel nogal laat op_. In het presens lijkt het mij ook al minder gangbaar.

Dat denk ik...


----------



## bibibiben

_Opdagen_ in de door Hans Molenslag vermelde betekenis 1 wordt in elk geval in Nederland met _komen_ gebruikt. _Opdagen_ in deze betekenis zonder _komen_ levert wel treffers op Google op, maar die zijn bijna alleen te vinden op Vlaamse websites.


----------

